# How Much Tolerance ... Risk?



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

I have a Fuji FinePix 2650 that I bought new. It has an input on one side marked 3VDC.

I just found (among things stashed) a DigiPak selectable output power supply (wallwart) with interchangeable tips, one of which fits the camera. It has a switch to adjust from 3 to 7VDC with several steps in between.

When I set it for 3V and use as cheap Harbor Freight digital VOM, I get around 4V at the tips with no load.

I have no idea when or where I got the wallwart. It's possible it came with an accessory kit I got for the camera, but I can't be sure.

I do NOT want to smoke the camera. It's old, but it still works well.

Is it likely that the PS will drop to 3V when plugged into the camera and is under load?


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*Most of these 'wallwart' supplies will indicate 15-25% higher voltage in an unloaded situation. As long as you get the polarity of the input voltage correct, it would likely work on the camera. There are no guarantees with that however. :whistling:

I have found such generic AC adapters to be fairly variable in their rated outputs depending upon the current load presented. 

YMMV

*


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

As Wizmo states it's likely to work, but.... Charging the batteries 'in-camera' with a suspect voltage can frizzle the camera.

As your Fuji uses 'AA' batteries, I recommend getting a 'proper' battery-charger, they're only a few $$$/£££ and often come with a couple o' rechargeable batteries in the pack. 

It's always handy to have spare batteries, and Fuji's idea of using 'AA' batteries was brilliant - I had 3 sets of spares for my old Fuji Finepix S2500HD, before I replaced it :wink:


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

I haven't had much luck with rechargeable AAs, so I've been using alkalines or the higher capacity ones for electronic/photo devices. Even they don't last very long though.

Now I'm wondering if I should pull the batteries before plugging this thing in though. I don't worry about that kind of thing with newer devices, but I'm not sure about this one with so many years on it.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Although they're slightly more expensive than the common rechargeable batteries, 'Sanyo Eneloop' are very excellent for cameras. They'll hold approx. 85% of their charge for up to a year when not in use, plus they don't 'fade' in use, they give continuous full power then quit at the end.




Confounded Also said:


> .............................
> Now I'm wondering if I should pull the batteries before plugging this thing in though. I don't worry about that kind of thing with newer devices, but I'm not sure about this one with so many years on it.


???

Although power-supplies are good for powering equipment, they're not recommended for charging batteries as they can't always supply the amps needed. Also, decent battery-chargers are designed to slow-charge batteries, which prevents them overheating or otherwise being damaged.


----------

